Ask HN: How do you introduce new technology? - LolNoGenerics
======
vinayms
Build something useful with it, if not remarkable, and show _that_. Take the
top down approach. Don't leave it to the readers to figure out a use case
because not only it shows the technology in bad light, since it appears that
it was created without any purpose in mind, most people are also too busy/lazy
to do it themselves.

~~~
github-cat
Really agree with you. Usually I tried to do some side projects/weekend
projects if I want to try out something new. For example, when I learned PHP,
I build a website with it. Later when I learned AngularJS, I build another
website with it([https://pxlet.com](https://pxlet.com)). Now I am interested
in VueJS, maybe I will start to build a new one with it. This really helps you
understand something in deep.

